# Free thirty day trial - Ligonier Connect



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 22, 2015)

Would be beneficial to the fast learner:

Have You Tried Ligonier Connect? Get a 30-Day Free Trial by Tyler Kenney | Ligonier Ministries Blog

FYI:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/ligonier-connect-online-courses-77866/


----------

